
Rather than just being used for business, data can help save the planet - aduce
https://channels.theinnovationenterprise.com/articles/data-for-sustainability
======
trekking101
You know this is from a hum-drum conference producer, right? The last thing
they care about is saving the planet. Unless that gets more people to attend
their conferences.

Which by the way are terrible.

